# the best place you've squatted/alternative housing?



## birdsonthebat (Oct 13, 2013)

This is easy: the beach near Lucy Wright Park in waimea, Kauai. Stayed there about six months and discovered island life. can't wait to get back to island life. I'm soooo done with cold weather and watching the waves getting stoned is what the universe was made for.


----------



## Tude (Oct 14, 2013)

That ... sounds quite nice!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 14, 2013)

fuck yeah, kauai is in hawaii, correct?


----------



## birdsonthebat (Oct 14, 2013)

The garden island is the first of the Hawaiian islands capt cook made landfall on. The wettest place on earth. man ohhhh man is it NOT for a poor person like me. I didn't love it any less for having so little money but, yeh, money ya know. You know, I'm sure. Nice site, dude. It's impressive.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 14, 2013)

thanks man!

but is that the same spot you said was so awesome?


----------



## birdsonthebat (Oct 14, 2013)

No, Mt wai'ale'ale is the wettest spot on earth. That's not far from where I squatted. there's soooo much to Kauai, all the islands, I get Lost thinking about it. The island of ni'ihau is right near waimea, that's the area cook made landfall, that looks so amazing when the sun goes down.

Yeh, matt, you're site reeks of alot of TLC. I'm sure you've got your heart completely in it. It's a tremendous accomplishment. I'm sure you give everything you do your all. It's rare to see that.


----------



## crow jane (Oct 16, 2013)

A fully furnished cabin right on Lake Erie in Huron, Ohio.

I guess it was some summer rental, as there were a few other cabins as well, but it was a ghost town.


----------



## Rotten Falafel (Oct 18, 2013)

Villa Mandarina. We had a huge garden with a lot of mandarin trees, a swimming pool,a small chapel ::angelic:: and a pool table. We stayed there for only three weeks before we were getting evicted but it was a lot of fun.


----------

